# Best Way to Remove Paint from a Tjet?



## Tjetdude (Apr 30, 2013)

A little help if you please... What is the best way to remove paint from a Tjet body? Will regular paint thinner/turpentine ruin the plastic body?

Thanks much,
Tom


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I've had luck using mineral spirits even on a top and not had it " frost" the glass. It will also leave the original trim colors intact. Of course on this forum you will get several answers to your question. Many of them valid I would stay away from brake fluid for sure. Hope this helps
C lyde-0-Mite


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Go to the customizing section on here & about half way down the page. There is a post titled: Possible Paintstrripping breakthrough! It ahould be about halfway down the page. Hope that helps you out!


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I kinda of specialize in stripping and repainting slotcars and in most cases the best stripper I found is a product called Scale Coat II , Wash Away . Strips of all paint has never damaged ANY type of plastic I have used it on and leaves the plastic super smooth and shiney . its alitttle pricey at about $9 a pint , but its reusable and as they say you get what you pay for.


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

Simple green.


----------



## Tjetdude (Apr 30, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thank you one and all for your input on my question. As someone else stated, the ideas vary, but all suggestions put me in a better spot then before I asked the question. I will sort this out and give a couple of your ideas a try. Again, many thanks,


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I tried Easy-Off, it worked well and better than I thought. It was spray painted with purple paint. 

Anyway, when I started, I couldn't get the bumpers off without breaking the grill off. Too much paint. So I left them on and the glass also. I got a ceramic bowl and placed the body into the bowl and sprayed to cover with Easy Off. I let it set for about 30 to 45 minutes. Scrubbed with a toothbrush and reapplied. Repeated this about 3 or 4 times until clean. By the 3rd application the bumpers and glass came off. I worked slow and gentle

I can't stress this enough, work slowly, don't rush it.

Here is a link with pictures http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=401848

Randy.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Other methods are...

PineSol
99% alcohol
Original **** n Span (I haven't found any of this in years)
Windex (for chrome)
Brake cleaner, for those really frustrating paints
80 grit sandpaper when you stop caring
Sidewalk and the bottom of your shoe, just for meanness.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Piz said:


> I kinda of specialize in stripping and repainting slotcars and in most cases the best stripper I found is a product called Scale Coat II , Wash Away . Strips of all paint has never damaged ANY type of plastic I have used it on and leaves the plastic super smooth and shiney . its alitttle pricey at about $9 a pint , but its reusable and as they say you get what you pay for.


This stuff is great, except, it will take off original paint too. So the aurora original numbers or stripes will come off also. This is one of the only strippers that works well on the autoworld cars.


----------



## a110alpine (Oct 30, 2012)

i swear by **** and span... i can get it at orchard supply. injected whites end up looking brand new. it takes a while but it is worth it.


----------

